# Yakima roof rack problem! Not cool



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

So here is the situation I am in. I have a trunk rack for my bike, but I hate it as I it is older and doesnt give me a secure feeling that my bike is safe. So my dad has a Yakima Roof Rack that he took off of his last car that he totaled. Since his new car came with one he told me I could just have his old one. So i did some research and realized all I needed was a specific Q Clip to make it fit my car. I ordered 2 pair, and $70 later I thought I was good to go. I was wrong! There are locks on the Q tower that dont let me get the old Q Clips off. And here is the problem, my dad cant find the key. Since it was about 5 years ago that he had taken off the old rack he cant remember where he put them. I saw on the Yakima site that I could get a replacement sent to me, but I dont know the number on the key since I dont have it. So I have a perfectly good roof rack but dont have the key to it. What do I do. I heard you can take it to a locksmith but I dont feel like spending any money. I think there is a was to pop off the core, but since I have no experience with locks I need some help. What do you guys think I should do...


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

Is there a number on the lock cyclinder that's in the rack?



clark3554 said:


> So here is the situation I am in. I have a trunk rack for my bike, but I hate it as I it is older and doesnt give me a secure feeling that my bike is safe. So my dad has a Yakima Roof Rack that he took off of his last car that he totaled. Since his new car came with one he told me I could just have his old one. So i did some research and realized all I needed was a specific Q Clip to make it fit my car. I ordered 2 pair, and $70 later I thought I was good to go. I was wrong! There are locks on the Q tower that dont let me get the old Q Clips off. And here is the problem, my dad cant find the key. Since it was about 5 years ago that he had taken off the old rack he cant remember where he put them. I saw on the Yakima site that I could get a replacement sent to me, but I dont know the number on the key since I dont have it. So I have a perfectly good roof rack but dont have the key to it. What do I do. I heard you can take it to a locksmith but I dont feel like spending any money. I think there is a was to pop off the core, but since I have no experience with locks I need some help. What do you guys think I should do...


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

yakima cores have the number printed on the inside of the core, so you won't be able to tell.
a locksmith can pick the lock for you.
once the lock is unlocked, you can use a blank key, a master key to remove the lock core.
remove the lock core, and you will see the number printed on it.
we can then send you new keys. 
if you decide to go that route and can't dig up a blank key, pm me, and i'll get you one, and then i can help get you replacement keys.

....if you don't want to lock the rack after you get it opened, then that is fine too...they won't just lock automatically, so don't worry about it. but you will need a locksmith to pick the lock. it should take him 30 seconds....or if you have some friends with a "specific skill set", they could pick the lock for you.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I heard....*



clark3554 said:


> So here is the situation I am in. I have a trunk rack for my bike, but I hate it as I it is older and doesnt give me a secure feeling that my bike is safe. So my dad has a Yakima Roof Rack that he took off of his last car that he totaled. Since his new car came with one he told me I could just have his old one. So i did some research and realized all I needed was a specific Q Clip to make it fit my car. I ordered 2 pair, and $70 later I thought I was good to go. I was wrong! There are locks on the Q tower that dont let me get the old Q Clips off. And here is the problem, my dad cant find the key. Since it was about 5 years ago that he had taken off the old rack he cant remember where he put them. I saw on the Yakima site that I could get a replacement sent to me, but I dont know the number on the key since I dont have it. So I have a perfectly good roof rack but dont have the key to it. What do I do. I heard you can take it to a locksmith but I dont feel like spending any money. I think there is a was to pop off the core, but since I have no experience with locks I need some help. What do you guys think I should do...


... you can break the locks with a big fat flat good quality screwdriver with a big pair of vise grips around the shank. Tap the screwdriver into the lock with a hammer and turn it with the vise grips.

Naturally, you're going to destroy the lock cores, and probably the Q-Towers in which they are installed. Be prepared to sacrifice your cores, towers and screwdriver in the process.

Don't hold me responsible in any way if it works or not or the damage you do... just something I heard... and looking at those locks, I would say it would work.


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks all for the answers. 
I think i am going to have to take it to a locksmith

I would try and break the core, but dont want to break the tower in the process cause thats the expensive part lol


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

clark3554 said:


> thanks all for the answers.
> I think i am going to have to take it to a locksmith
> 
> I would try and break the core, but dont want to break the tower in the process cause thats the expensive part lol


That's definitely your best option.

After the locksmith picks your lockcore, to remove the lockcore from the tower, you'll still need the Yakima Control Key that CrackandRacks.com generously offered to provide you (unless you have your locksmith also release and remove the lockcores from the rack mount).

With the lockcore's key number in hand, you'll then be able to order new keys and secure your rack to your car.

*Note: To save yourself trouble from this happening again in the future, consider emailing yourself the lockcore's key number for future reference.*

With the proper heading, you'll always be able to locate the email via the "search mail" function.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bambi19 said:


> That's definitely your best option.
> 
> After the locksmith picks your lockcore, to remove the lockcore from the tower, you'll still need the Yakima Control Key that CrackandRacks.com generously offered to provide you (unless you have your locksmith also release and remove the lockcores from the rack mount).
> 
> ...


I put that stuff in evernote in the cloud. Then it's there for all eternity.

Yakima is great about keys and lock cores. Lately when I've ordered replacement parts from them I get them in about two days. Great customer service.

J.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Id*



pimpbot said:


> ... you can break the locks with a big fat flat good quality screwdriver with a big pair of vise grips around the shank. Tap the screwdriver into the lock with a hammer and turn it with the vise grips.
> 
> Naturally, you're going to destroy the lock cores, and probably the Q-Towers in which they are installed. Be prepared to sacrifice your cores, towers and screwdriver in the process.
> 
> Don't hold me responsible in any way if it works or not or the damage you do... just something I heard... and looking at those locks, I would say it would work.


try drilling um out 1st.


----------

